# Making profit with stock heat transfer designs?



## embfoxvalley (Apr 29, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone here is making $ with Proworldinc's stock heat transfer designs. I browsed their collection of stock heat transfer designs and frankly really liked them. However I am really afraid that I might be stuck with hundreds of transfers if they don't sell. Is anyone out there actually making money with stock Heat Transfers wether it's Proworldsinc or some other company. For me it's always been custom orders that's why I am really sceptical about stock designs.


----------



## teesareme223 (Dec 18, 2010)

DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!! The stock transfers look nice but if you have the 15x15 basic heat press, good luck with getting them to stay on the shirt. I've tried several transfers and had about five that can't be sold because some paint sticks to the paper and then the shirt is ruined. I followed instructions exactly, watch the video, even tried turning the machine up to 400 and setting the pressure to "how the hell am I supposed to get this damn thing open" and still....some of the paint comes off on the paper and the shirt is ruined...Money lost...The basic press is great for my custom work, but for stock transfers, it's hit or miss. I would say continue with custom, most people want something specific just for them anyway. Don't waste your money...if you have a different kind of press you may want to ask the forum to see how it works with the stock transfers.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have used Pro World Transfers and have never had a problem with them. Since a lot of their designs should have no trouble fitting in the 15 x 15 press, I would say it is more of a press issue than a transfer issue. As to making money, all in your market. Are you sure your press is heating to the desired temp? Have you tested it to make sure? Since you can buy onesies of designs, buy a few that you think will appeal and see what happens. I would advise buying 2 of each of the desired designs. ALWAYS preheat the garment for about 5 to 6 seconds before applying the transfer. That is key. I have a 16 x 20 press.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I sell them and they work well for me.

I don't follow the directions exactly when pressing them. There is some trial and error so you should buy a few more than you need. Once I have the settings, I write down the temp and time. I keep it in the same plastic as the design for future reference.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

ProWorld transfers are good...I see no problem with them...I would not buy a huge number until you know what your customers will buy... can you make $$$ yes...but don't expect to get rich


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

Stock transfers are nice but try designing your own and than have that made into a custom transfer of your own.


Good luck


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Pro World sells for a variety of suppliers.....And as such many transfers have specific instructions just for that supplier...So you need to use the correct settings for the brand being used....


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have also used ProWorld's stock transfers without any problem. I even just finished an order of 25 shirts on wednesday where I used breast cancer transfers from them. The customer loved them! 

It is possible to make money with the transfers but doing custom work is much more profitable. Stock transfers are really good for a start up business.


----------



## ShirtStudi0 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love Pro World. Why not talk with the Pro World staff; surely they will help u or refund your money. (I can't say refunding for sure but surely they will bend over backwards to help u out.)


----------



## ShirtStudi0 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh! forgot.

You can make a profit. I know of one website who is selling one for $19 with a ProWorld transfer.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I use another company - Wildside. You can make money but if people do not like the designs you pick then you are stuck. I keep them just incase I need something quick. I also repurpose them with using them as a base then adding to them. Experience and customer base are the best teachers.


----------



## wizzardb16 (Jun 11, 2013)

i have been making money with these transfers. Just started about a month ago and things are starting to pick up.


----------



## wizzardb16 (Jun 11, 2013)

i have had no problem with any of the transfers.


----------



## c3turner (Jun 3, 2013)

I sell stock the least custom sells better for me


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, one person was having a problem and all the rest have been Positive. That's great to hear.

Many issues with transfers are due to the correct Pressure, Heat, and Time (dwell). You really need to know what they are per design. Many companies have that listed when you buy a specific design. Some even have little icons that represent the Pressure, Heat and Time. 

Maybe the one person was a noob. They did call the Ink, Paint. 

First, I'd get the process down with a light pressure design. Then start buying other designs and watch for the Pressure, Heat and Time.


----------

